# wabi something!



## bloskas (11 Jan 2015)

like a fully emerged version of wabi kusa style.
low tech and low maintenance.
the tank is almost 50 liters and i will add some pygmy cory.

what do you think?!


----------



## Jason King (11 Jan 2015)

Very nice and simple clean layout


----------



## Sarpijk (11 Jan 2015)

Good work mate!


----------



## rodoselada (14 Jan 2015)

very good job!


----------



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

Just been looking through and I have to say this is lovely. Feels nice and clean.


----------



## woodster (18 Feb 2016)

Nice, I like wood and stone scapes.


----------



## bloskas (18 Feb 2016)

hi all! thank you!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Bloskas, Great little scape


----------



## Elliot Downs (5 Mar 2016)

Very nice scape. Simple, clean and perfect for some cory's.


----------

